# Mark Gisi in Pen World



## dfurlano (Dec 31, 2006)

Don't know if anyone has seen it but on page 32 of the January issue of Pen World Mark Gisi introduces a new pen inspired by Frank Lloyd Wright.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, Mark came by the other day and showed me the article...very cool stuff he's doing.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 31, 2006)

Dan, when did you get your copy?


----------



## LanceD (Dec 31, 2006)

Gerry, mine came in about 10 days ago.


----------



## woodpens (Jan 1, 2007)

That is yet another fine looking GISI pen!


----------



## bob393 (Jan 1, 2007)

Have not seen it yet, thanks!


----------



## gerryr (Jan 1, 2007)

My copy is late or the postman made off with it.[]


----------



## johncrane (Jan 1, 2007)

where can l get my hands on a copy it sounds like a must have mag!l have never seen it here.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Jan 2, 2007)

http://www.stylusmag.com/


----------



## dfurlano (Jan 2, 2007)

www.penworld.com


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 2, 2007)

Dan,
That one works.  Wow, $7.00 an issue.  It must be good for that price, or it wouldn't sell, but it's too rich for my blood.  It's probably too far over my head too, as a beginner.
Rob


----------



## dfurlano (Jan 2, 2007)

They had a discount for IAP members a while back.  If someone knows anyone at Penworld or Stylus maybe they would offer another discount.

Rob, just go down to Borders and buy a coffee and read the mag.


----------

